# My Progress



## Stuart Danger (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been working out hard for about a year now, 5 days a week in the gym, eating like a god and taking care of myself.

I still want to be bigger!!!

these are my stats from 25th February 2007

*Stats:*

Age: 20

Height: 5'11" (not confirmed)

Weight: 160lbs

Arms: 14"

Chest: 38.5"

Waist: 32.5"

And Yesterday

Weight 168lbs

Arms 15"

chest 42"

waist 34"

the before pic was taken about a year ago and then after was taken in feb of this year

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/6642/beforeandafterpt2.jpg

me a little after the original before pic

http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/8109/attachment1xe3.jpg

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/1913/photo2bl7.jpg

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/530/photo4qs4.jpg

http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/3643/photo761db9.jpg

and me today

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/9276/post15781181040801cl9.jpg

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/373/post15781181040746lu3.jpg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hello mate-

its hard to put on mass training 5 x a week unless youre on AAS 

youve made some awesome progress nontheless


----------



## Stuart Danger (Jun 5, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> hello mate-
> 
> * its hard to put on mass training 5 x a week unless youre on AAS *
> 
> youve made some awesome progress nontheless


i've been seriously contemplating them...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Stuart Danger said:


> i've been seriously contemplating them...


You don't need them yet mate, ur very lean so id guess your strugling to get enough calories in. Try eating loads more calories first, and i bet you would pile the weight on.

Dont really well though and there is a big diference in your pics.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

5 days a week training still might not be the way to go natty or not bud.

personally i only train once every third day.

3x a week is pretty usual tho for most.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> You don't need them yet mate, ur very lean so id guess your strugling to get enough calories in. Try eating loads more calories first, and i bet you would pile the weight on.
> 
> Dont really well though and there is a big diference in your pics.


Well said Ali.

Sort your diet, eat loads and eat clean.

Theres some good bulking diets on the board you can look at.

I'm with Cal on the training dude - drop to 2/3times a week. Make sure you are lifting heavy. You will soon put mass on.

A good lean bulk is what you want.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Yep. Eat less train more. I used to do the same thing...train too much. Less is more. I used to consider myself a hard gainer, and when I sorted my diet out and started training less I was amazed by what could be acheived. Now I get acused of using steroids all the time, and apart from a couple of prohormone cycles, Ive never touched them.

I know plenty of people who use steroids to bulk themselves up because they never learned how much can be acheived using a correct diet and training correctly. Then when they end their cycle they loose half of it, panic, then jump back on again.

Forget the steroids mate...use this forum to get your diet and training sorted and you will be amazed by what you can acheive.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh yeah....some good progress neither the less. Well done.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i used to train everyday when i first started out. i grew from it. if it works, and it looks like it is, why change it i say.

you look like you've added a fair bit of timber so far mr danger, nice one.

but seriously, gillette. it's the best a man can get.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bodyworks said:


> but seriously, gillette. it's the best a man can get.


Are you knocking us lads with bum fluff / beards / designer stubble...?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

if you wanna look like george michael, that's your choice. i should talk, i shave once a week.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bodyworks said:


> if you wanna look like george michael, that's your choice. i should talk, i shave once a week.


The last time I shaved I got asked for ID. That was just plain embarrassing...

Hence I haven't bothered shaving for the past 11 years - I just use a nice Braun beard trimmer.

I was gonna wax my Crabs Ladder but her indoors told me off!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 31, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> The last time I shaved I got asked for ID. That was just plain embarrassing...
> 
> Hence I haven't bothered shaving for the past 11 years - I just use a nice Braun beard trimmer.
> 
> I was gonna wax my Crabs Ladder but her indoors told me off!


Cant believe you said that on someones progress journal. LMAO

but seriously the less hair the better, thats why they came up with back, sack and crack.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks started it....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

It is possible to train 5 days a week, as a natural athlete, and still gain; BUT you nutrition need to be absolutely spot on. Especially around your workout!!


----------



## Stuart Danger (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys. its what i wanted to hear!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> It is possible to train 5 days a week, as a natural athlete, and still gain; BUT you nutrition need to be absolutely spot on. Especially around your workout!!


you talking about someone with typical genetics?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> you talking about someone with typical genetics?


Yep!! 

The "BUT" is all important though!


----------

